# QLD: Whiting on poppers



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Fished yesterday morning with Tristan hoping for some jacks or other estuary species.

Ended up getting a feed of whiting on poppers. A first for me and a great experience.

The last fella got airborne after hitting the popper. Intense stuff!



















Joel


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

You've done me in. Congratulations.

Jimbo and I went with Sweed, twice, and couldn't catch one. (but I did catch two decent flatties - on poppers :shock: ).


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Those are some proper looking whiting.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

kayakone said:


> You've done me in. Congratulations.
> 
> Jimbo and I went with Sweed, twice, and couldn't catch one. (but I did catch two decent flatties - on poppers :shock: ).


Cheers Trev.

Not my first attempt at them. I was actually thinking flatties were more likely at the time but looking back, conditions were perfect. The bite died off once the sun got up though. I'd like to try again in a cloudy day.

Joel


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2013)

Cool , good camera nice clear photo's

Cheers


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Good feed of Whiting there mate. 
I'm still trying to hook one on a popper, I,ve had plenty of follows some strikes but no hook-ups yet. 
I'll get one sooner or later.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice whiting, Joel... so far I've only caught three, and all undersized, so guess I'll just have to have another go, eh?

Jimbo


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice whiting, i'd like to try poppers for whiting.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Whiting on poppers, in my to-do list still, great read. You mention flathead, have you ever caught them on a opera? I've tried a few times without success and figure they prefer to bottom feed because I get them on plastics pretty easy.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Flathead smash poppers.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

It would be good to catch them that way
has anyone from SA caught them this way?


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice catch joel, they are a lot of fun whiting on poppers.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A good result Joel.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

A few more fish today. Tristan got a flathead and a whiting. I managed the two whiting, including my pb fish. They sure do love the poppers. Bite dissipated with the rising sun once more, looking forward to a day with some cloud cover.

Joel


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

That 40 cm model is a KGW that got lost. :lol:


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

That would be cool! Do they even get KGW on poppers? I think they're in water too deep for that?

Joel


----------

